# Pentium D or Anthlon 64 X2 3800+?



## InTheMaking (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm wanting a well built all around computer. I'm going to be playing games but Only one at a time. I might play my music ( Windows Media Player ) and a game ( lets say Half Life 2 ) at the same time. Here is what gets me. The Pentium D 930 Duel Core; Overheats but has a 3.0ghz freq. Whiel the Anthlon 64 x2 3800+; Everything looks perfect on this one. I'm just wondering about the 3.0mhz over the 2.0. Any ideas guys? I have all of my parts figured out for the Anthlon 64 but I want to make sure I'm buying the quickest processor for the money. Thanks!


----------



## MNG0304 (Mar 3, 2006)

Posted in another thread in this forum Here


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Might want to read the rules again
http://www.techguy.org/rules.html

We aren't too big on double posting.
I'll ask a Mod to merge your threads for you.

It is just as much for your benefit as TSGs


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Closing thead.

Please continue here: http://forums.techguy.org/do-yourse...stions-building-new-computer.html#post3536583


----------

